# Bluetooth device not detected.



## BrandenBreaks (Dec 12, 2015)

I reinstalled window 8 on my laptop. My laptop wont detect my bluetooth headphones. I just installed and updated the bluetooth drivers on my laptop, with no luck. Its not the headphones, my cell phone detects them. Can anybody help me connect these things?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model # of the head phones?

*Method 1:*


a. Press *Windows Key +R*, type *Control Panel*.
b. Type *troubleshooting* in the search bar, click on *troubleshooting*.
c. Click on *Hardware and Sound*, click on *Hardware and Devices*.
d. Follow the steps from the wizard *to run the troubleshooter*.


*Method 2:*
Step 1: After running the troubleshooter, check in Windows updates if any drivers’ updates are available for the Bluetooth device. If so, install the same and check if it helps.
a. At the Start screen, type *Windows Update*.
b. Click or tap *Settings* on the right side of the screen, and then select *Install optional updates* from the left results.
Step 2: If the update are not available then you may try to *update the drivers* from the manufacturer website.
Step 3: If the Windows 8 drivers are not available for the device then you may install the drivers in *compatibility mode*.

You may run the drivers in compatible mode.
a) Enter the Start screen.
b) Press *Windows key + C* on your keyboard to show the Charms bar (If you have a touch screen: Touch the right edge of your screen and slide your finger to the center of the screen to show the Charms bar).
c) Search for *Troubleshooting*, Click *Settings* in the right column.
d) Click *Troubleshooting*. Click *Run programs made for previous versions of Windows*.
e) Click *next*, select *Not Listed*. Click *Next*.
f) Click *Browse* and select the installer that you downloaded using the link above.
g) Click next, click *Troubleshoot program*.
h) Check *The program worked in earlier versions of Windows but won't install or run now* box
i) Click Next, select the *last known working operating system for this driver* (probably Window j) Click Next.


*Method 3:*
Follow these steps and check if the Bluetooth Support Service is started.

a. Press *Windows Key + R*, type *services.msc*, hit Enter.
b. Right click on the service named-*Bluetooth Support Service*.
c. Check if it is started, if not *click on Start*.


----------



## BrandenBreaks (Dec 12, 2015)

The headphones are generic versions of LG's that go around your neck. They are called HBS 902. I am going to follow the recomended steps. now.


----------



## BrandenBreaks (Dec 12, 2015)

BrandenBreaks said:


> The headphones are generic versions of LG's that go around your neck. They are called HBS 902. I am going to follow the recomended steps. now.



Still no luck. Any other advice?


----------

